# Scratching Frogs?



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

So I have several leucs that I've had for a about 2 weeks and they all seem to be doing well but I noticed two of them out in the open today and they were both scratching themselves a lot.

There is nothing visible on them so now I'm getting worried.

Tank temp averages 73.5 and I have two hygrometers..one which is digital says 99% humidity. The other is an analog dial hygrometer and it says 75%. I mist the tank 3 times a day. I'm pretty sure the humidity is high because I see dew drops on the moss and plants.

I have a coco fiber substrate but is covered with moss and plants.

I seeded the tank with temperate springtails about 5 days ago.

Any ideas on why they are scratching?

Should I be worried?


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

My frogs scratch themselves, guess it depends on what is a "lot". I also notice that if I am worried I tend to notice things way more than usual. I've never had excessive scratching behavior so I can't be more helpful.

Are all other behaviors normal?


----------



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

AFHokie03 said:


> My frogs scratch themselves, guess it depends on what is a "lot". I also notice that if I am worried I tend to notice things way more than usual. I've never had excessive scratching behavior so I can't be more helpful.
> 
> Are all other behaviors normal?


Yes, all other behaviors seem normal. Some of them are calling and none in the tank appear distressed other than the scratching.

I forgot to mention, I don't think mites are a problem...none of my cultures look mite infested.


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

is it something u notice in the mornings or all day? they often shed in the morning.


----------



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

meatslim said:


> is it something u notice in the mornings or all day? they often shed in the morning.


I noticed it this evening. If they are shedding would they look like they're shedding?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Are they slowly opening and closing their mouths when they do it?


----------



## AFHokie03 (Mar 9, 2007)

SmartyZ said:


> Yes, all other behaviors seem normal. Some of them are calling and none in the tank appear distressed other than the scratching.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I don't think mites are a problem...none of my cultures look mite infested.


If it were me, and all other behaviors are normal I would keep an eye out for any visible skin irritations or lesions where they are scratching and just keep an eye on them for any changes. You could send out a fecal to be sure.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Could be a resurfacing of the scratching disease. I don`t know if anyone ever found out what that was caused by. I haven`t heard of it in abuot 8-10 years though.


----------



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.

I'll just keep a close eye on them and see if any of the other start scratching too.


----------



## Steph_vet (Feb 9, 2010)

I just moved my tinc into a new tank and now he is scratching his back a lot too... I bleached and rinsed (And rinsed and rinsed and rinsed lol) all my plants before i put them in and used sterile peat so Im putting it down to the coco fibre background (as the last viv was different)... I may be wrong but it was just a thought... Could it be the same for yours?


----------



## SmartyZ (Mar 16, 2010)

Update: Whatever caused it, they have stopped scratching and the others never did start so that's a relief.

All of them are eating well and climbing all over the tank.

Maybe it does have something to do with the fact that it's a new tank and certainly a new environment for the frogs. 

I dunno ... I'm just glad they're still all alive and seem to be thriving!


----------

